# Would you pay more for a Digital Thermostat???



## Thermo-Rep (Oct 10, 2009)

Been having a bit of a debate with a friend,

I have some digital thermostats ready for launch in a few days, only problem is they work out at slightly more £££ than current models.

My friend says that people will not want to pay the extra for a digital thermostats as they will think of the money not the technology.

when i say digital i mean it has and LCD screen that you set your temp on and then it works like a thermometer and tells you the ambient temperature.


So my question is, would you pay more for a digital thermostat.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If it has a digital thermometer built in, then I would pay more yes.

I currently use a 600 w thermostat that retails for £34.99 and a digital thermometer that retails for £14.99 - if I could combine the two to save money then I would.... but I wouldn't pay more than buying the items seperately as there's no real advantage to that. But that is thinking of the money and not the technology. If the technology already exists (albeit in 2 seperate products) I'm not going to pay more for something that simply combines two existing products - I would expect a saving on buying those products seperate.

I would a bit more if it could read humidity too! 

I would not pay more simply for a digital setting screen, but existing thermostats do not actually give you the output of the temperatures they're reading, and are often inaccurate on those temperatures when compared to a digital thermoeter (ie. i set my thermostats for 90 but my thermometer reads 85 so I have to turn the thermostat up to 95 to get the actual temperature of 90F)


----------



## Thermo-Rep (Oct 10, 2009)

in that case then our thermostats will regulate the temperature aswell as give a live reading of ambient temperature. so in this case this would be of benefit to you as these units will retail in the region £40

we are in the process of making our temperature/humidity thermostats, these will not only read humidity, but will also have the capability of regulating it using misting devices


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I would pay extra for them.Any pic's ??


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Thermo-Rep said:


> in that case then our thermostats will regulate the temperature aswell as give a live reading of ambient temperature. so in this case this would be of benefit to you as these units will retail in the region £40
> 
> we are in the process of making our temperature/humidity thermostats, these will not only read humidity, but will also have the capability of regulating it using misting devices


I would pay more if it inluded those features.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

sounds exactly the same as the lucky reptile thermostats that are about £30.00!


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

The lucky reptile one is just an on/off stat though. If I could buy a dimming stat which also had an integrated digital display for temp/humidity I would pay the extra.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Could be interested, just a few questions:

1) Are these CE certified
2) What protection/failure is built in
3) What is/will be the warrenty time
4) What is the MTBF


----------



## Thermo-Rep (Oct 10, 2009)

Lotus Nut said:


> Could be interested, just a few questions:
> 
> 1) Are these CE certified ...Yes
> 2) What protection/failure is built in.. it has a built in fuse, Power supply is also a transformer, rectifier, regulator type, not the capacitor trick type used by other manufacturers, if the capacitor type power supply fails you get mains voltage straight into the Processor which in turn can potentially leave the triac latched on/off permanently.
> ...


 MTBF meaning "mean time between failures"??

if this is what you mean then, if used correctly they should never fail, we have had 1 of these units running a 500w heater at full power now for months and it is handling very well.

These thermostats have a better probe in use aswell, rather than an analogue thermistor, used by other companies, we hve opted for a digital temperature sensor, these sensors are pre calibrated during manufacture and have proved to be spot on using a fluke laser thermometer for reference.

at present we have only a pulse and on/off thermostat. dimming thermostats will come soon as they require a bit more work.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

i personally like to keep my thermometers/stats seperate so if one fails i still have the other plus it sort of double checks your stat for you by having it as a completely seperate device


----------

